# BARCELONA | El Temple de la Sagrada Família | 172m | 564ft | U/C



## Jota

^^If you book it in some websites, you pay 9-10€. On the door is 12€, but I do not consider it expensive because you are visiting an unique masterpiece.


----------



## IMPRESARIO

*Barcelona September 2011*










Sagrada Familia


----------



## Silly_Walks

Jota said:


> ^^If you book it in some websites, you pay 9-10€. On the door is 12€, but I do not consider it expensive because you are visiting an unique masterpiece.


You are visiting a construction site


----------



## Jota

^^No, you are visiting a modern Cathedral under construction for hundreds of years, it is something unique!
New photos:



shelterbcn said:


> Fantasticas fotos de JosepMaria.Juan





speakerphone2 said:


> A mí me han encantado estas (están en tamaño máximo)


----------



## urix99

greatest building,,,hai barcelona forumer,i came from indonesia 
The Pictures of Indonesia


----------



## Minsk

Amazing!:shocked:


----------



## moustache

Great !


----------



## Jota

More:


shelterbcn said:


> Ten en cuenta que está tapado de momento...


----------



## Manneken3000

It is unique and it is a master piece, its out of this world.
Gaudi was a genius.
I visited it in 2007, and just walked outside and around like 4-5 times, never been inside as I was afraid not to come out again. (did not have that much time, you need a full day for the inside)


----------



## Atomska

Manneken3000 said:


> It is unique and it is a master piece, its out of this world.
> Gaudi was a genius.
> I visited it in 2007, and just walked outside and around like 4-5 times, never been inside as I was afraid not to come out again. (did not have that much time, you need a full day for the inside)


Gaudi really had an unique style. He took known elements and put them together in a way so that his architecture looks pretty amazing even for our time. I hope I'd visit Barcelona again.


----------



## aniuska

Recent picture


shelterbcn said:


> Lo de la maqueta a escala es una chorrada. Estamos hablando del templo crsitiano más alto del mundo, por Dios, no del hall de un hotel.


----------



## Jota

New photos:



shelterbcn said:


> Por Dreamflow


----------



## ranny fash

Must be my favourite building! And I've never even been to Spain.


----------



## Lion007

Amaizing project. When would be it finished?


----------



## the glimpser

_The architecture is really out-of-this world!! Gaudi is really a genius._


----------



## fozzy

I have always loved this building but the interior is simply stunning!!!


----------



## persona753

Lion007 said:


> Amaizing project. When would be it finished?


In 2026...


----------



## Bricken Ridge

Anybody has a pic of this viewed from the rooftop of Casa Mila?


----------



## Jota

Bricken Ridge said:


> Anybody has a pic of this viewed from the rooftop of Casa Mila?


You have got some in Google Images.


----------



## Kiboko

Imo this is one of the ugliest buildings i've ever seen. Especially the oldest northeast facade is just too much detail, like an exaggerated dripping candle. Nonetheless it is an impressive building which i must see once everytime i visit Barcelona. But i am glad the city has so much more to offer than just this thing.


----------



## Jota

^^You must be joking, maybe you like more the project in your signature: The Dutch Mountain. :crazy:


----------



## CF221

LOL.... the post above the above is just -_______- No wonder architecture is soo crappy these days. 

Now SAGRADA FAMILIA IS A WORK OF ART!!! And above all A WORK OF FAITH! That makes it so much more beautiful and meaningful! And the fact that this collosal project has come to fruition says alot!


----------



## Laurence2011

when this is finished will it technically be a skyscraper? :lol:


----------



## -Corey-

NO!! ^^..


Wow this must be one of the most beautiful buildings I ever seen!! I'm amazed in how beautiful this building is!! :drool:


----------



## Kiboko

CF221 said:


> Now SAGRADA FAMILIA IS A WORK OF ART!!! And above all A WORK OF FAITH! That makes it so much more beautiful and meaningful!


More beautiful and meaningful because it is a building of faith? Maybe to you. Not to me. It is so hard to understand there are actually people on this planet who don't care as much about this building as you do? Like i said, it is impressive and i've paid it several visits, but that doesn't instantly mean i like the architecture. I'm not too fond of overdecorated buildings like this, just as i don't like rococo and flamboyant gothic architecture. Less is more.


----------



## DanielG!

La Sagrada Familia is a perfect and gorgeous piece of art and archittecture, when it's finished it has to be one of the wonders of the world.


----------



## Jota

New recent photo:


absalon said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertanuri/6643509949/sizes/l/in/set-72157622415356518/


----------



## singoone

Any recent photo? I saw this building when I was in Barca last summer. It´s real Gaudi´s masterpiece. :cheers2:


----------



## CrazyDave

Kiboko said:


> More beautiful and meaningful because it is a building of faith? Maybe to you. Not to me. It is so hard to understand there are actually people on this planet who don't care as much about this building as you do? Like i said, it is impressive and i've paid it several visits, but that doesn't instantly mean i like the architecture. I'm not too fond of overdecorated buildings like this, just as i don't like rococo and flamboyant gothic architecture. Less is more.


Less is a Bore (as in Boring).


----------



## Jota

singoone said:


> Any recent photo? I saw this building when I was in Barca last summer. It´s real Gaudi´s masterpiece. :cheers2:


Yes, this one from February the 21st:


speakerphone2 said:


>


----------



## Ribarca

ring7 said:


> Interior pictures are great and magnificent, I like it.


When the pope was there to inaugurate the temple they shot some extraordinary footage. With the singing by the huge choir it almost made me relegious.

The interior is heavenly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH96fK-TDxw&feature=relmfu


----------



## singoone

Awesome, :cheers2: thanks Jota.


----------



## singoone

Passion façade (April 2012)









from wiki.


----------



## city_thing

Kiboko said:


> Imo this is one of the ugliest buildings i've ever seen. Especially the oldest northeast facade is just too much detail, like an exaggerated dripping candle. Nonetheless it is an impressive building which i must see once everytime i visit Barcelona. But i am glad the city has so much more to offer than just this thing.


Are you stoned or something? Or Suburbanist in disguise?

This building is a work of art. An exemplary building that shows how fantastic architecture can be and why we all love it.


----------



## stresss

It was/is literally the life's work of one of the greatest architects to ever live. Some say that building the tallest tower in the world is impressive, but its not really (in terms of architecture at least), its like trying to build the world's first ***** viewable from space, its new, expensive, incredibly large and veiny and perhaps may even get a few laughs but at the end of the day you'll never be able to reproduce with it so what is the point. 
The sagrada familia is a true labor of love by the architect, you only have to see the unending process of drawings, calculations, model making etc. to understand the amount of time simply spent contemplating such a building by the architect. 

However it is hard not to think how different it would have been had gaudi somehow managed to live until and oversee the building's completion. How certain details might have been different or the same. Perhaps such an epic piece needs several signatures, not just whoever had the idea first. 

either way it is one of the truly great designs ever, not just on the scale of itself as a building, but also throughout the city through the endless network of links and references. Despite the aesthetic being all over the place, the feeling upon entry is special, there is a definite otherworldly-ness to it that is a consistent theme of his architecture which quite aptly comes to a climax in this work. Not sure if I care to see it finished, we'll see what happens when/if it does.


----------



## Jota

Today it is the 160th anniversary of the birth of this genius architect: Antoni Gaudí.

Thanks for all your masterpieces!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Don't murder me for this... but I think the building is way too overdone in terms of detail.
What's taking them so long to work on this?


----------



## Jex7844

I really am fond of The _Sagrada Familia_, Gaudi's style was just amazing. This is to me the most iconic cathedral on the planet, a true masterpiece. Furthermore, its history is fascinating.

And to say that its works are to last until 2026...


----------



## webeagle12

ThatOneGuy said:


> Don't murder me for this... but I think the building is way too overdone in terms of detail.
> What's taking them so long to work on this?


a lot of details = longer the work

average person would figure it out already

every part is pretty much custom made


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ I knew details took a lot of time...but 130 years? Really?

Well, I suppose there are buildings that took way longer.


----------



## The seventh shape

I think that in the 'render' of this building, it looks quite cluttered, with too many towers sticking out of it in a haphazard way. I think I might prefer it if they left it near enough as it is now, 4 towers at from and rear. Would give it more symmetry and would be less cluttered. Any thoughts?


----------



## CF221

Kiboko said:


> More beautiful and meaningful because it is a building of faith? Maybe to you. Not to me. It is so hard to understand there are actually people on this planet who don't care as much about this building as you do? Like i said, it is impressive and i've paid it several visits, but that doesn't instantly mean i like the architecture. I'm not too fond of overdecorated buildings like this, just as i don't like rococo and flamboyant gothic architecture. Less is more.


^^ I respect your opinion, and I respect that you respect mine. My opinion is this: that there is so much more meaning to the work as provided by faith, as there couldn't be in many other structures built today. 

Now, as for the comments that say that this building is "too cluttered," I think it looks just fine in pictures, but I would wait to see it in person to get the overall visual effect and then be better able to judge its appearance.


----------



## The seventh shape

^^I don't think it's too cluttered the way it is now, but it will be too cluttered when it's completed, if it's going to look like the model on page one.


----------



## erbse

Would be nice to get some June update in here.


----------



## singoone

^^ It certainly would be nice.


----------



## moustache

> Imo this is one of the ugliest buildings i've ever seen. Especially the oldest northeast facade is just too much detail, like an exaggerated dripping candle. Nonetheless it is an impressive building which i must see once everytime i visit Barcelona. But i am glad the city has so much more to offer than just this thing.


One word : LOL


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Why 'lol'? Are you saying it DOESN'T have too much detail?


----------



## INTED

erbse said:


> Would be nice to get some June update in here.


Take :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/billkatygemma/7358599406/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Heightlover

I love this place. A friend and I bought cheap cartons of wine and one night lay on the benches on the grass in front and got horrendously wasted last time we went to Barcelona! It's more impressive drunk.


----------



## Sky9

FROM THE Spanish Forum :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93321566#post93321566



shelterbcn said:


> De Bárbara Bastian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## balthazar

nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Jota

Now, for La Mercè (Barcelona City Festival):



shelterbcn said:


> ...


^^Friday, Saturday and Sunday at 9pm and 10 pm. The lights show lasts for 15 minutes and it is amazing!
:eek2: :eek2:


----------



## CrazyDave

I'm so glad I will get to see this finished during my lifetime. I use to think it was never going to be finished.
:banana:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What a gaudy building. (pun intended)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The last pictures are out of this world :applause:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

49960413


----------



## AMS guy

Sagrada Familia = gothic on acid. I truly love this building :drool:


----------



## rolandkeys

Amazing Temple.


----------



## shelterbcn




----------



## CrazyDave

It looks to me like this will be finished before 2026.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Amazing cathedral!


----------



## timo9

INTED said:


> Take :
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/billkatygemma/7358599406/sizes/h/in/photostream/


:cheers:


----------



## cubanito92

La Sagrada Familia, is not a cathedral, just a church. So seville's cathedral is still the biggest in spain and the third one in Europe.


----------



## poveroate

is not the highest cathedral in the world...not the bigger and not the most amazing


----------



## Ribarca

It's by far the best visited construction site in the world. Where people's entry fees have for a long time been funding the project already.


----------



## fragarcolin

what to say!!! it really awesome.. and thanks for these pictures and especially inside one... marvelous great man...


----------



## LuckyLuke

cubanito92 said:


> La Sagrada Familia, is not a cathedral, just a church. So seville's cathedral is still the biggest in spain and the third one in Europe.


isn't it a basilica for a few years?


----------



## pichuneke

LuckyLuke said:


> isn't it a basilica for a few years?


Yes, you are right.

And I bring you some new photos:



Jonadi said:


>


Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184088&page=313



PUNKMAN said:


>


Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184088&page=311

*Video* (please someone insert it, if he knows how to do that): http://vimeo.com/60126561 (Source: http://www.urbanity.es/foro/rascacielos-y-highrises-cat/1032-barcelona-sagrada-familia-61.html )


----------



## wjfox

*Here's How Sagrada Familia Will Look When It's Finally Done In 2026*

When Spanish architect Antoni Gaudí was tragically killed by a train in 1926, he was in the middle of building of his masterpiece—the Barcelona basilica, Sagrada Familia. Eighty-six years later, the church still isn't complete. But according to Jordi Faulí, the current architect on the magnificent life-sized sand castle, it'll be done by 2026. This is what it's going to look like. 

http://gizmodo.com/heres-how-sagrada-familia-will-look-when-its-finally-1400455342








:cheers:


----------



## skyscraperus

Amazing


----------



## jaysonn341

Wow. This is one of the most amazing structures I've ever seen!!


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

One of the most remarkable buildings ever built.


----------



## oli83

Great project, sad that we have to wait so long until it is completely finished. I know it's a church, but since its projected height is 170m, why is it not in the highrises section?


----------



## The seventh shape

Excellent video, there is so much work to be done on this.


----------



## patrykus

oli83 said:


> Great project, sad that we have to wait so long until it is completely finished. I know it's a church, but since its projected height is 170m, why is it not in the highrises section?


I was wondering the same. After all it is highrise by ssc standards and it is u/c. It would be good to move this thread to that section. It would gain more attention. And more attention is better updated thread so it'd be all for good :cheers:

ps. I made a request in highrise request thread.


----------



## EMArg

It's like watching in a dream. It has so many details to see.


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

It's amazing. Can't wait till it will be finished!  On 24.03 I'll fly there!


----------



## gincan

ThatOneGuy said:


> What's taking them so long to work on this?


The whole building is designed to be load bearing, that means it has no invisible load bearing structure like in modern buildings. Instead all walls, celings, windows, columns and what not has to be calculated exactly and then the corresponding stone pieces has to be cut to their exact design shape. 

In a normal stone building this is difficult, in Sagrada Familia it is several orders of magnitude more difficult because of the complex shapes involved. This is the reason why a single window takes anywhere from 6 to 18 months to build.

This lecture by one of the architects gives some insight into the complexity of the building design and construction. Also, remember they are using computers now to calculate what Gaudi did with pen and paper. How on earth he was going to be able to convince the building inspectors that his building was actually safe, I don't know, just to be able to recognize the structural integrity of the building you need to be a math genius.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRAxjLYedOY


----------



## CxIxMaN

is the the world's longest running construction site?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

No. Koln Cathedral took 630 years to build.


----------



## Homenot

Inaguration of the Virgin Mary's Tower:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 8:*

Star of light over Sagrada Familia is shining since last evening (I) by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## Jim856796

A while ago, I saw a recently-unveiled plan to build a large stairway to the Sagrada Familia's main entrance. That could require the demolition of three city blocks in Eixample, containing the homes of 1,000 families and business. Considering we've never heard of such plans before, why does such a staircase need to be built at all?  

Source: The Guardian.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 7:*

Bethlehem's Star on the Sagrada Familia in Barcelona. by Els, on Flickr


----------



## Homenot

__
http://instagr.am/p/CY_z9ycsI3f/


----------



## Homenot

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cg6E0GcImG_/


----------



## Homenot

Sobrevolando la Sagrada Familia en helicóptero: las imágenes


La fecha del encendido de las torres de los evangelistas Lucas y Marcos, recién terminadas, es el viernes 16, coincidiendo con el concierto de Navidad que celebra la basílica barcelonesa




elpais.com


----------



## Twopsy

I still have some trouble counting the floor number. It could be 18, but I am no sure if the top sections could be counted as floors, if they are not wide enough for a human to be there.


----------



## Zaz965

Barcelona is a huge ocean of 6-7-floor buildings.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 5:*

Wings: aircraft, pigeon and sculptures… and ship by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------

